# New FRFR Speaker Day! Yamaha DSR112 for Kemper Profiler!



## Dead-Pan (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey guys,

Waited a month and a half for this to arrive, would have thought I bought from Atomic! Haha, if only their wait list was that short. Kidding of course.

Anyway, got a great deal from Musician's Friend with 15% off coupon and 5% off for the wait. Ended up about $720 shipped to my door. 

First impressions: I initially placed this in floor monitor position and in the corner of my room. Bad choice. There was low frequency build up that at low volume, made it very muddy. I then moved it against the wall on it's side and bam, glorified guitar sound!

So my main amp is a Mesa Triple Rectifier. This thing crushes and then some. I have a Powered Kemper and while it is pretty good through my guitar cab it lacked a little something the Mesa brings in the punch isle. The good news is the DSR112 has it all! This thing is super powerful. Simply loud as hell with that full sound that will knock your teeth out (if you have any, haha! No offence! JK!!!!!)

Turning on my Mac to see how the DSR112 compared to my studio monitors only reinforced my appreciation. Very similar frequency response and the crossover in the DSR is very well designed blending the tweeter and woofer virtually seamlessly without any harshness at all. Really, I had to put my ear in front of the tweeter to make sure it was working and only after I had a direct reference could I make out the tweeter when sitting a few feet away, this soon vanished once I started playing again.

With my prior monitoring for the Kemper I would add .5 of the raw direct guitar signal for a little clarity as of course I am a high gain player. The DSR is so clear that the raw signal at .5 was too apparent and had to be removed. 

On the negative side the speaker is new and needs to have some hours put on it before it will sound it's best as the mids are slightly stiff. Reminds me very much of buying a new Mesa V30 cabinet. Mesa has an English V30 that doesn't come out of the box harsh like Chinese version but instead have a slightly stiff mid range that loosens up gradually. I am confident this will even out but though it should be mentioned.

I have heard others say that this speaker can be scooped in the mids, I will say if you turn on the D Contour at low volume the highs and lows are enhanced but with it off it is very neutral sounding.

Did I mention this thing is loud?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 16, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## Dead-Pan (Oct 16, 2014)

Sure thing. Here is a freshly unboxed pic. I'll get more when I have a chance.


----------



## Dead-Pan (Oct 16, 2014)

As it sits currently.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 17, 2014)

Are you planning on playing live with it?


----------



## Dead-Pan (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, and the reason I chose this over other others are price, sound quality and volume. Where there is no PA I will have no problem carrying my guitar volume with this alone on a pole back line.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 17, 2014)

nice


----------



## Dead-Pan (Oct 20, 2014)

Update: 

The bad: Monday morning and my ears are still ringing!


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 20, 2014)

Actually considering selling my two alto monitors for one of these..Also running a Kemper .


----------



## Dead-Pan (Nov 13, 2014)

Fair warning. This speaker will make you deaf. A month later and my ears are still ringing! Ok, so I shouldn't have tested it's limits the first couple days. Sounds great though! Tinnitus is a b1tch!


----------



## asher (Nov 13, 2014)

Earplugs, man.

That said, I run a Mackie with my Axe-FX and I suspect this works just as well. HNGD!


----------



## Eliguy666 (Dec 6, 2014)

Sucks about the tinnitus. I have it.

I go to concerts without earplugs, all fine. I play guitar (responsible volume) for hours on end, all fine.

And then some piece of **** brings an air horn to school, sets it off, and I have mild ringing forever. 

Great new gear, I'd definitely go preamp-loudspeaker if I had the budget.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 6, 2014)

What are the pros and cons of running this setup vs a normal cab?


----------



## Dead-Pan (Dec 8, 2014)

Benefit would be you can clearly hear the subtle differences in profiles. When using a guitar cab it always sounds like your guitar cab. That being said, Kemper is implementing a new process that allows you to accurately remove the cab from the profile. Before this was an estimation. I have a feeling this will mean very great things for using the Kemper with a guitar cab.


----------

